
Hack of US Navy Contractor Nets China 614 Gigabytes of Classified Information - rmason
https://hotforsecurity.bitdefender.com/blog/hack-of-us-navy-contractor-nets-china-614-gigabytes-of-classified-information-20009.html
======
milesokeefe
Much more in depth source article:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-
security/china...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-
security/china-hacked-a-navy-contractor-and-secured-a-trove-of-highly-
sensitive-data-on-submarine-
warfare/2018/06/08/6cc396fa-68e6-11e8-bea7-c8eb28bc52b1_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.baadf9b1ba4e)

------
cat_phat
How is it possible that the exfiltration of 614gb of data goes unnoticed even
with the barest forms of oversight?

~~~
erric
I’m guessing you’ve never worked for the Federal Govt. before. The level of
Liferism[1], ill equipped technical contractors, clueless management, and just
plain old general political fuckery, is stupefyingly gargantuan.

[1] Lifers are employees who just exist, do the absolute bare minimum, and
collect a paycheck.

~~~
irb3
How do I get the opportunity to become a lifer?

~~~
notEvenOnce
Have low aspirations, and set up camp in a boring job akin to a jail cell, in
a place no one wants to be, doing something no one wants to do, and work
alongside washed up people who are not inspiring to talk to, and perhaps have
never had the chance to even try to become an inspiring role model for others.

Liferism looks like a DMV employee. Postal workers are often lifers, so not
all lifer jobs are inherently disappointing, but certainly none are
glamourous.

In the 1990's the internet introduced some existential threats to lifers
working for the USPS, and since then, the USPS has weathered some rough seas.
Putting yourself in the position of a lifer is not precisely enviable, since
forces from beyond the protective shelter of the lifer job can still augment
economic realities enough to affect such a station in life.

If you find your way into a lifer job, and you grow old while working it,
should the day ever arrive that your lifer job disappears in a puff of magic
smoke, you might never find comparable employment again.

